# Looks like crack!



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Just got in from a job in Maine. Over 2000 sq. ft of new boards that the client (restaurant) wanted to look like 100 year old cracked varnish/shellac.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

cool, how'd u do it?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice road!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice job as always, Road! 

Cheers...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice!:thumbup:

Hey Mak, good to see you!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

RCP said:


> Nice!:thumbup:
> 
> Hey Mak, good to see you!


^^^^^^ditto^^^^^^^


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice, looks like a glazing, maybe, between coats of finish?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Road Dog...the drive by poster!!!!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all. First I put seal coat down (shellac). Then a mix of water and a crackle medium was rolled onto the wood. Let dry. Then by brush, polycrylic tinted with general finishes water base dye stain for color. You only get a couple brush strokes then you have to get away as the crackle medium will open up and drag and roll. It starts cracking in a minute! Topped with Zinnser oil poly.
I ended up using a store brand crackle but you can make your own with Titebond Hide glue to 3-4 parts water. Let dry then hit it with a latex but it is sometimes unpredictable. Unless you have a hair dryer aimed at it...that cracks for sure.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Road Dog...the drive by poster!!!!


LOL....nope....just working!


----------

